# World Cup 2022 Viewing



## Dominic (Oct 29, 2022)

Will there be any big venues to watch USA games? American Outlaws


----------



## Technician72 (Nov 1, 2022)

Dominic said:


> Will there be any big venues to watch USA games? American Outlaws


American Outlaws has a breakdown of the chapters and the bars / restaurants they typically host viewing parties at. I'm sure more information will be posted soon as well.









						Chapters
					

We are an unofficial United States National Team Supporters Group dedicated to uniting and strengthening this country's fans - creating a loud, dedicated and passionate atmosphere at all games. Our mission is to support the United States National Teams through a unified and dedicated group of...




					theamericanoutlaws.com


----------



## crush (Nov 25, 2022)

Gr8t first half USA. Two great chances. I must say, I am very impressed with the effort. Awesome save from Turner. Go USA!


----------



## crush (Nov 25, 2022)

Tie is better than zero points. It will be Iran vs States and if we win, we advance.


----------



## crush (Nov 27, 2022)

My wife and I are going to watch Germany vs Spain at our favorite venue today. I tried to watch Argentina vs Mexico yesterday and it made me feel sick  and stopped at at the break. I did hear the game got better but that was some of the worst acting I have seen ever in soccer. The Ref was in all the plays and it was not futbol. Go States!


----------



## crush (Nov 28, 2022)

Great game yesterday with Spain v Germany. Both team played great soccer and it was the best game so far my wife and I watched at our favorite venue. Spain plays one and two touch soccer, just like my dd old team. If you didn't follow that demand, you sat on da bench. It's the best way to play the game, moo. I'm not saying it's the only way or the right way, just the best. It's also very difficult to play and you can't be a ball hog  Go States!


----------



## crush (Nov 29, 2022)

Wow, that was close. Go USA!!!


----------



## Brav520 (Nov 29, 2022)

Pulisic with a pelvic bruise , I’d say he is 50/50

I think we can give the Dutch a great game


----------



## crush (Nov 29, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Pulisic with a pelvic bruise , I’d say he is 50/50
> 
> I think we can give the Dutch a great game


He ran so hard to be in that spot and it saved us. I pray he can play Saturday. Very impressed with the 3rd youngest team in the world cup. We did a lot of one two touches and had ganas. Go USA!


----------



## Brav520 (Nov 29, 2022)

crush said:


> He ran so hard to be in that spot and it saved us. I pray he can play Saturday. Very impressed with the 3rd youngest team in the world cup. We did a lot of one two touches and had ganas. Go USA!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597711447282569216


----------



## Brav520 (Nov 29, 2022)

crush said:


> He ran so hard to be in that spot and it saved us. I pray he can play Saturday. Very impressed with the 3rd youngest team in the world cup. We did a lot of one two touches and had ganas. Go USA!


he sacrificed his manhood and future baby Pulisics for our country


----------



## crush (Nov 29, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> he sacrificed his manhood and future baby Pulisics for our country


100% bro.


----------



## crush (Nov 29, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597711447282569216


Leader!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Dec 1, 2022)

Team is looking good. Really the best they have ever looked. A lot of potential going forward.

What is interesting is to see where the players come from.

Here is the roster from 1990. Look at the teams they played on.





						1990 FIFA World Cup squads - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Here is the current roster.





						2022 FIFA World Cup squads - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




And here are the rosters from a few years ago. Note how the US increasingly has players playing in the top leagues in Europe now.





						2014 FIFA World Cup squads - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				









						2010 FIFA World Cup squads - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




As we get more into the top leagues, our team will get better. 

Dest out outside back is one of the more exciting players on the squad.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Dec 1, 2022)

Continuing with the above. 

The starting lineup for the match vs Iran had every player coming from a Euro club.


----------



## Dominic (Dec 2, 2022)

Cant wait for tomorrow!


----------



## crush (Dec 2, 2022)

Dominic said:


> Cant wait for tomorrow!


I am so pumped up as well. Go USA!!!


----------



## crush (Dec 3, 2022)

You gotta finish. Do you believe in miracles?


----------



## crush (Dec 10, 2022)

Watching World Cup in Spain has been a big highlight for me and my wifey. They love futbol over here. Congrats to Morocco for being the first African Nation to get to the Semis.


----------



## crush (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm rooting for Morocco tonight but I think France will win. I love watching futbol in Spain. It's like Super Bowl weekend


----------

